# D&D/D20 Campaign Starting Up on OpenRPG



## Krovlin (May 29, 2003)

D&D 3rd Edition Game: Through the Glass Darkly

Hello, thank you for showing some interesting in my online role playing game. The game setting will be the generic campaign of Greyhawk with a mixture of Manual of the Planes. The starting location for the group is RazorsEdge, a small town located in the middle of a huge woodland area known as the Gnarly Forest. The town of RazorsEdge is a bustling community that is home to the Halls of the World, a huge complex with doors that lead to almost anyplace in multiverse including demiplanes, inner planes, strange worlds, and the outer planes. 

RazorsEdge is a major planar town that host many exotic residents. You stand on the nexus of adventure and exotic locales. One morning you make sip tea with an angel and at night battle the fiends of Baator. The town has a population of 7,000. The transcient population almost makes the town into a small city. Many strange bedfellows and encounters awake. Take up arms, charge into the abyss, visit asgard, or simply go hunting in the beastlands. Adventure awaits.

Guidelines:

Level: All characters start at 1st

Races: All PHB races are allowed, also genasi or planetouched creatures from FR Campaign Setting are allowed, but no races with higher then a ECL +1. 

Stats: Roll 4d6, keep the best three out of four dice rolls. I tend to trust players, but I will notice when someone abuses stat making. Please, don't present me a character with two 18s, three 17s, and a 16. 

Classes: The core 11 classes from the PHB are valid, if you interested in outside class please send me e-mail asking if I will permit it. 

Prestige Class: If you have class you would like to advance into, please work your character towards that role. This is a major character development, so make sure you have a good story behind it. 


Campaign Name: Through the Glass Darkly
Time: 7:30pm - 10:30pm EST
Day: Wednesday
Place: Openrpg


I have alot of D20 books, so I will be drawing from alot of resources. All you need is the PHB though. So, if you are seriously interested in a looking running campaign. You can contact me at ExoKnight@comcast.net


----------

